# Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich



## blackbird (6. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen. 

Wir haben seit kurzem in unserem eckigen Regenerationsbereich auch ein Erdkrötenpärchen. 
Jetzt ist es ja so, dass unser Regenerationsbereich genauso eine Kante hat wie der Schwimmbereich und die Erdkröten da von alleine nie wieder rauskommen.
Das Substrat (Oberkante des Substrats) ist gute 10 cm unter Wasserspiegel und von dem sind es bis zur Oberkante des Pools nochmal gut 10 cm... Es gibt auch keine Landstellen (im Sinne von Inseln) im Wasser, wo die Tiere mal ganz aus dem Wasser rauskriechen könnten

Sollten wir denen einen Ausstieg anbieten? 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## 7088maxi (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hallo,
ja auf jeden Fall brauchen die einen Ausstieg. Fürs erste wird es wohl ein schräges Brett tun. Seltsam ein Erdkrötenpärchen im Juli? Da müsstet ihr ja auf 3000m wohnen, mach mal ein Bild des Pärchens vielleicht Kreuzkröten die ein zweites Mal laichen.
LG


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

hmm.. unsre sind auch schon seit Wochen weg...    hab gestern schon Mini- Krötis gesehen.. die sind sooo süss winzig


----------



## blackbird (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hi zusammen. 

Gut, sie haben jetzt ein schräges Brett, worüber sie rauskönnen. 

Danke und Gruß, 
Tim


----------



## blackbird (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

... und das Brettchen haben sie auch genutzt. Wech sind sie. Solange sich nicht wieder was froschiges zeigt, bleibt die Ausstiegshilfe beim Brennholz.

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Kolja (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hallo Tim,

schön, dass sie rausgekommen sind. Auch für andere Tiere Igel, Mäuse etc. sind eine oder mehrere Ausstiegsstellen in beiden Bereichen lebendsrettend. Vielleicht auch eine Trink-/Badestelle für Vögel?


----------



## blackbird (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Andrea, 
gestern eine ertrunkene Maus aus dem Vorfilterbecken gefischt. Die kann dort oder im Schwimmbereich ins Wasser gefallen sein, daher kann ich da nix gegen tun. 
War aber bisher der erste Verlust. 
Den Ausstieg werden wir jeweils nur temporär reintun, wenn wir wissen, dass ein Tier drinnen ist.

Zum Trinken kommen sehr viele Vögel von Spatzen über Meisen und Tauben bis zu Elstern, Amseln und Raben. Naja und natürlich der hübsche wuschelköpfige Eichelhäher. 
Außerdem kommen regelmäßig Eichhörnchen und halten sich an der Metallkante mit den Füßen fest und hängen kopfüber im Becken zum Wasser schlürfen. Sieht witzig aus... 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*



blackbird schrieb:


> Den Ausstieg werden wir jeweils nur temporär reintun, wenn wir wissen, dass ein Tier drinnen ist.



Hallo Tim,

das kann für einen nachtaktiven Besucher (z.B. Igel) zu spät sein. Oder hockst Du 24 Stunden am Teich?


----------



## blackbird (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Christine, 

nee natürlich nicht. Aber wenn so ein Tier in einen Abwasserkanal fällt und dort ertrinkt, hilft auch keiner. Wir haben eine Kante, die vom Rasen außenrum zum Wasser leicht erhöht ist, d.h. jeder Besucher, der so klein ist, wie eine Maus oder ein Igel stößt sich erstmal die __ Nase. Und wenn er dann immer noch weiter läuft und reinfällt, dann kann ich leider auch nicht helfen. 
Wie gesagt, im Regenerationsbereich wäre es ja vielleicht noch möglich, eine dauerhafte Ausstiegsmöglichkeit zu schaffen, wobei das momentan nicht in Frage kommt, da dort bisher noch keine Verluste zu verzeichnen waren. Aber im Schwimmbereich kommt es schon allein aus optischen Gründen gar nicht in Frage. 
Das ist aber bei z.B. öffentlichen Schwimmbädern genau das gleiche, nur dass die Tiere, die dort hineinfallen meist schon wegen des Chlors Probleme bekommen. 

Liebe Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hallo Tim.
also ehrlich gesagt sträuben sich mir bei deinen Ausführungen die Nackenhaare. 
Die Todesfalle hast du gebaut...da kannst du dich doch nicht auf irgendeinen Abwasserkanal beziehen. 

Was stört denn dich denn an einem Brett oder Zweig, der ertrinkenden Tieren das Leben retten könnte?
Stört das dein ästhetisches Empfinden mehr als ertrunkende Mäuse etc. im Teich?
Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen wie lange z.B. die Maus in eurem Becken herumgeschwommen ist und vergeblich versucht hat, herauszukommen, ehe sie ertrunken ist

petra


----------



## blackbird (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Petra, 
äh ja, sicher stört es mein ästhetisches Empfinden und als Gegenmaßnahme zur "Todesfalle" ist dort eine Kante, die Tiere daran hindert, direkt hinein zu laufen. 
Diese Maus hätte auch durch den Gullideckel in meiner Einfahrt gepasst, soll ich dort auch Ausstiege bauen? 

Versteht mich nicht falsch: ich will nicht, dass irgendwelche Tiere in meinem Becken umkommen, aber so lange ich nicht sehe, dass dort eine "Todesfalle" entstanden ist - und das kann man bei bisher einem Verlust m.E. noch nicht so sagen, werde ich sicher nicht irgendwelche Ein- und Ausstiege vorsehen. 

Ich habe auch kürzlich hier das Thema mit dem Tierschutz "Schädlinge, Nützlinge, ..." gelesen und sehe das sehr entspannt, indem ich nicht aktiv auf alles Jagd mache, was bei uns im Garten rumfleucht. Aber eine Ratte würde mich schon bei sporadischem Einzelvorkommen sehr stören... 

Man kann leider nicht alles idiotensicher machen, egal wie idiotensicher Du es baust, es wird immer einen geben, der noch blöder ist. So ist es bei den Menschen und so sehe ich das im Tierreich eben auch. 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hallo Tim,

ein Tier auf der Suche nach Wasser lässt sich von so einer Kante nicht aufhalten, zumal Mäuse und Igel wahre Kletterkünstler sind.

Man kann solche Ausstiege auch attraktiv gestalten.


----------



## blackbird (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Christine, 
wie gesagt, ich werde das beobachten und wenn es zur "Todesfalle" für Tiere wird, dann werd ich schon allein, weil ich keine Lust hätte alle naselang irgendwelche Kadaver im Wasser haben zu wollen, mir was einfallen lassen. 
Liebe Grüße, 
Tim

p.s. attraktiv ist sehr subjektiv, aber ich denke mir würde dann sicher was einfallen


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Tim,
na dann ist ja noch nicht alle Hoffnung verloren

petra


----------



## katja (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

warum muss es denn erst opfer geben, wenn man vorbeugen kann?


----------



## blackbird (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Katja, 

ob es noch weitere "Opfer" (ich möchte gerne nochmal daran erinnern, dass wir hier über ein Tier sprechen, das von einigen Mitmenschen als Schädling bzw. Ungeziefer betrachtet wird!) wird sich zeigen. 
Ich mache nicht aktiv Jagd auf sie, das soll erstmal reichen. Bei uns im Garten hat (fast) jeder 'ne Chance was zu futtern zu finden und Zeit zu verbringen.

Aber schon allein aus optischen Gründen will ich mir meinen Pool nicht mit irgendwas verbauen, nur so als Schutzmaßnahme...

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*



> Man kann leider nicht alles idiotensicher machen, egal wie idiotensicher Du es baust, es wird immer einen geben, der noch blöder ist.



Hallo Tim,
Tiere können - im Gegensatz zu Menschen - keine Idioten sein. Woher soll die Kröte, die Maus, der Igel, der Hund, etc.pp. wissen, dass es seit ein paar Jahren Wasserlöcher gibt, die vom Menschen gestaltet werden und die kein Ufer! besitzen. 
Jedes natürliche Wasserloch besitzt einen Uferbereich - also geht jedes Tier auch davon aus.
Keine Maus würde in das Loch eines Abwassergullis springen...aber ein Teich!?...da gibt es doch auch ein anderes Ufer...oder?
Nur mal so prinzipiell: Tiere können keine Idioten sein...Menschen können es sehr wohl sein - manchmal.

petra


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hallo Tim,



> Das ist aber bei z.B. öffentlichen Schwimmbädern genau das gleiche, nur dass die Tiere, die dort hineinfallen meist schon wegen des Chlors Probleme bekommen.


 
dort gibt es aber auch Bademeister die aufpassen das nix passiert

im Regenerationsbereich könntest du mit einem Eimer Kies in einer Ecke eine prima Ausstiegsstelle schaffen - und die sieht nächstes Jahr auch keiner mehr wenn das Grünzeugs mal das richtig wächst.

für den Schwimmbereich wäre auch eine Schwimminsel geeignet ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4886/?q=schwimminsel


gegen die "Fremdkörper" beim Bau hast ja auch was gemacht - du willst sicher durch deinen Garten gehen, warum ned die kleinen Viecher auch


----------



## MadDog (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hallo,
man sollte grundsätzlich bei dem Bau eines Teiches oder Bachlaufs darauf achten, dass es eine Ausstiegshilfe gibt, damit Tiere, die versehentlich ins Wasser gefallen sind wieder rauskommen.
Dieses habe ich bei dem Bau des Teiches als auch beim Bachlauf berücksichtigt.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## blackbird (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Petra, Mitch und Frank. 



pema schrieb:


> ...Jedes natürliche Wasserloch besitzt einen Uferbereich - also geht jedes Tier auch davon aus....


Meines Erachtens gibt es auch bei natürlichen Gewässern Stellen, wo Tiere keinen Ausstieg mehr finden. Und es gibt auch immer wieder Tiere, die sich durch solche Fehler aus dem Genpool katapultieren, wie eben auch beim Menschen. 



mitch schrieb:


> dort gibt es aber auch Bademeister, die aufpassen, dass nix passiert


Jupp, aber auch nicht rund um die Uhr...

Sowohl das eine, als auch das andere  


mitch schrieb:


> im Regenerationsbereich könntest du mit einem Eimer Kies in einer Ecke eine prima Ausstiegsstelle schaffen...
> für den Schwimmbereich wäre auch eine Schwimminsel geeignet


kommen leider aus optischen bzw. ästhetischen Gründen nicht in Frage, so lange sich der Pool nicht als Todesfalle herausstellt. 

Ich hab an der Stelle, wo der Regenerationsbereich unter der Terrasse verschwindet, die Möglichkeit etwas versteckt anzubringen. Nicht präventiv, aber wenn sich die Notwendigkeit ergeben sollte.

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*



blackbird schrieb:


> kommen leider aus optischen bzw. ästhetischen Gründen nicht in Frage, so lange sich der Pool nicht als Todesfalle herausstellt.



Diese Einstellung finde ich  da sie bedeutet, dass erst Tiere sterben müssen, um sie zu ändern. Daß das dann auch noch "Natur"pool heißt, setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf.

Mit völlig verständnislosen Grüßen
Christine


----------



## elkop (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenpärchen im Regenerationsbereich*

tja, man mag es nicht glauben *kopfschüttel*


----------

